# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  The Sihedron Temple

## wdmartin

Here is the Sihedron Temple in Xin-Shalast, from the Rise of the Runelords adventure path, with and without grid.





Scale is 100px to the five-foot square.

This area is not really detailed in the adventure path.  If my party chooses to venture there, they will encounter the Immortal Ichor of Lissala, plus a few minions I haven't settled on yet.

Made in Photoshop, using textures from textures.com, a few assets from dundjinni.com, and a fair bit of elbow grease spent on making the shapes as vector images in Inkscape for use as masks in photoshop.

----------


## Tiana

This came out pretty nice!

----------


## Bogie

Nice little battlemap!

----------


## wdmartin

Thanks!

I kind of wish I'd made the walls a bit thicker, especially the external ones.

Also, if I can avoid it I am _never again_ going to try getting a heptagonal building to sit neatly on a square grid. XD

----------

